# TUG Member / Guest?



## Southpaw (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm a TUG member but my profile says I'm a guest on the BBS.  How do I get this corrected?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 1, 2014)

If you paid for your TUG membership, you should have received an email telling you how to change your status to "member."  If you don't have the email, click on BBS Help at the top of the page, and scroll all the way down to the last link, for instructions.


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 1, 2014)

Success, Denise!   Thanks so much!

Betty


----------

